# Police Officer Brad Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Brad Jones Glendale Police Department, Arizona

End of Watch: Saturday, October 29, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 27
Tour of Duty: 4 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: October 28, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: In custody

Police Officer Brad Jones was wounded while accompanying a probation officer on a meeting with a convict at an apartment complex near the intersection of North 75th Avenue and West Glendale Avenue.

During the meeting, the suspect pulled out a weapon and fired at officer Jones. He then fled in the officer's vehicle. Officer Jones was able to make a radio call and responding officers pursued the suspect until he crashed on west Glendale Avenue. The suspect attempted to flee, but exchanged gunfire with the officers and was critically wounded.

Officer Jones was taken to St. Joseph's Hospital and Medical Center in Phoenix where he died from his injuries.

Officer Jones had served with the Glendale Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Glendale Police Department
6835 N 57th Drive
Glendale, AZ 85301

Phone: (623) 930-3000


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Jones


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

